# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Eφυγε ο μικρος μου!

## fotis_k

Ακομα δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω...Το αρσενικο κοκατιλακι μου εφυγε.Παει...  ::  

Ξυπνησα το πρωι και πηγα στα πουλια και το σοκ ηταν απιστευτο.Αυτο ηταν..  ::  Αντιο μικρε..

Θα το παμε μαλλον για νεκροψια.Σας παρακαλω αν καποιος ξερει καποιον πτηνιατρο που να κανει νεκροψια ας απαντησει εδω το συντομοτερο δυνατον.

----------


## douke-soula

καλο ταξιδι ομορφουλη  ::   ::  
Φωτη λυπαμαι   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Φωτη,λυπάμαι.....
ξαφνικό ήταν ή τον βασάνιζε κάτι και κατέληξε???

----------


## fotis_k

> Φωτη,λυπάμαι.....
> ξαφνικό ήταν ή τον βασάνιζε κάτι και κατέληξε???



Eιχε περασει μια ασθενεια τον Σεπτεμβριο κοντα μετα απο γεννα αλλα τον πηγα στον πτηνιατρο πηρε αντιβιωση και συνηλθε.(ενω ηταν χαλια)Ειχε γινει εντελως καλα.Αφου μεχρι χθες κελαιδουσε στην θηλυκια.Δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω..Ο πτηνιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να ηταν γερακος.Ελπιζω οτι ηταν αυτο...

Οπως και να χει ψαχνω πτηνιατρο που να κανει νεκροψια να τον παω.Δεν γινεται να μην μαθω απο τι εφυγε..

----------


## Niva2gr

Τί ξαφνικό ήταν αυτό;
Λυπάμαι πολύ βρε Φώτη! Σου στέλνω τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους μήπως κανένας απο αυτούς κάνει και νεκροψίες.

----------


## fragos

κριμα Φωτη.  ::

----------


## fotis_k

Σας ευχαριστω ολους.Μαρια οταν μου εστειλες το μηνυμα ειχα ηδη φυγει.Πηγα τελικα στον Ακριβο Αχιλλεα.Μαζι πηρα το νεκρο κοκατιλ και την θηλυκια του.Εγινε νεκροψια.Στο τελος κι ολας με φωναξε να το δω.


Μου ειπε οτι τα πνευμονια του και ολα του τα οργανα ηταν πεντακαθαρα.Το μονο που βρηκε (χωρις να ειναι σιγουρο) ειναι καποιο εντερικο προβλημα.Την θηλυκια την βρηκε σε αριστη κατασταση.

Κλεισαμε ραντεβου για την επομενη εβδομαδα οπου θα θα δει κουτσουλιες απο ολα μου τα πουλια να δουμε μηπως εχουν κι αυτα κατι.Προοληπτικα μου ειπε να δωσω baytril μονο στην θηλυκια για 3 μερες.Αυτα..Απο την μια ειμαι χαλια λογω της απωλειας αλλα ειμαι χαρουμενος που η θηλυκια του ειναι καλα.

----------


## Max-arbou

Κριμα φιλε...πραγματικα λυπηθηκα....μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα με τα υπολοιπα και να μην εχουν κατι...καλη δυναμη...

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου Φώτη
δυστυχώς η όμορφη ενασχόλησή μας έχει και άσχημες στιγμές
απ' τις οποίες μαθαίνουμε και συνεχίζουμε
Σου εύχομαι τα πουλάκια σου να σου προσφέρουν πάρα πολλές χαρές πάντα
και τις λιγότερες δυνατές λύπες

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Λυπαμαι πολυ Φωτη...
Εκειπου ειναι τωρα θα ειναι σιγουρα πολυ καλα...  :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λυπάμαι πολύ  Φώτη.

----------


## vassilis29

Αυτά εχει η ζωή φώτη...είτε το θέλουμε ειτε οχι υπαρχει και αυτή η πλευρά..Λυπάμαι πολύ για τον φίλο σου...

----------


## Evie

Λυπάμαι Φώτη, ήταν πολύ όμορφο κοκατιλάκι.    :sad:

----------


## vas

:sad:  λυπάμαι Φώτη...καλό ταξίδι μικρέ

----------


## Niva2gr

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήταν κανένα εγκεφαλικό;;
Τα μικρά ζώα το παθαίνουν σχετικά συχνά.
Ευτυχώς πάντως που η θηλυκιά σου είναι καλά!

----------


## fotis_k

Ρε παιδια τι να πω...δεν με θελει καθολου σημερα.

Πηγα εξω το απογευμα και ειχα κι αλλη απωλεια.Παω να σκασω...Αυτη την φορα θυμα ηταν η Πετρουλα.Την οποια την ειχα παει πολυ προσφατα σε πτηνιατρο για προοληπτικες εξετασεις.Ο αρσενικος της ειναι μονος του τωρα...Πηγα να την βγαλω απο το κλουβι και ο κακομοιρης καθοταν διπλα της.Ουτε καν τρομαξε με το χερι μου...τι συμβαινει?  ::  

Το επομενο ραντεβου με τον πτηνιατρο ειχε κανονιστει για το αλλο Σαββατο αλλα μαλλον θα γινει πολυ πιο συντομα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολυ κριμα...  :sad:   Ελπιζω να σου μεινουν μονο οι ομορφες στιγμες που περασες μαζι του κ ο πονος της απωλειας να φυγει γρηγορα Φωτη.

----------


## vas

όχι ρε συ Φώτη   :sad:  τι λες τώρα?Μα τι γίνεται? Μήπως η απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας?Μήπως κάτι κολλητικό?   :sad:   :sad:  λυπάμαι πολύ,αλήθεια...Ας αναπαύονται οι ψυχουλες τους

----------


## Evie

Συγγνώμη που ξαναπαίρνω την πρωτοβουλία ...αλλά επειδή αυτή την εβδομάδα είχαμε προβλήματα με το photo gallery και δεν μπήκαν νέες φωτογραφίες , προτείνω, ειδικά μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα να κάνουμε σπεσιαλ αφιέρωμα στο photo gallery για τα πουλάκια του Φώτη.

Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας και, Φώτη σε παρακαλώ απάντησε αν συμφωνείς.

----------


## NaRkIssA

::

----------


## jk21

φωτη λυπαμαι για το πουλακι σου !ευχομαι ομως συντομα ,γιατι η ζωη συνεχιζεται αυτο που εχασε το ταιρι του να εχει συντομα καινουργιο.

*περνω το θαρρος επειδη το ανεφερες ... η δοση που σου προτεινε για το φαρμακο ο γιατρος να δωσεις προληπτικα μην εχει παρει καποιο μικροβιο και η θηλυκια ,ειναι η ιδια με περιπτωση ασθενειας ή μικροτερη σε ml ανα λιτρο νερου; δηλαδη στο 1 λιτρο νερου ειναι 10 ml ή λιγοτερο;

----------


## fotis_k

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.Οτι και να πω μετα τα χθεσινα ειναι λιγο...Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι εχασα 2 υγειεστατα πουλια τοσο ξαφνικα.  ::  

Δημητρη η δοσολογια για την θηλυκια ειναι 3 πολυ μικρες σταγονες στο στομα 2 φορες την ημερα για 3 ημερες.

----------


## fotis_k

Ευη σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την προταση.Δεν εχω καμια αντιρηση.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ρε παιδια τι να πω...δεν με θελει καθολου σημερα.
> 
> Πηγα εξω το απογευμα και ειχα κι αλλη απωλεια.Παω να σκασω...Αυτη την φορα θυμα ηταν η Πετρουλα.Την οποια την ειχα παει πολυ προσφατα σε πτηνιατρο για προοληπτικες εξετασεις.Ο αρσενικος της ειναι μονος του τωρα...Πηγα να την βγαλω απο το κλουβι και ο κακομοιρης καθοταν διπλα της.Ουτε καν τρομαξε με το χερι μου...τι συμβαινει?  
> 
> Το επομενο ραντεβου με τον πτηνιατρο ειχε κανονιστει για το αλλο Σαββατο αλλα μαλλον θα γινει πολυ πιο συντομα.


Φώτη τι έγινε πάλι βρε παιδί μου;Τι να πω.Λυπάμαι.  :sad:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τωρα το ειδα φωτη...τη να πω...αυτα τα ξαφνηκα ειναι οτι χειροτερο...πουλαχιστον δεν βασανιστηκαν...ή οχι για πολυ...
το οτι τα υπολιπα πουλακια ειναι καλα ειναι παρα πολυ θετικο...

----------


## Evie

> Ευη σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την προταση.Δεν εχω καμια αντιρηση.


Το έφτιαξα στο photogallery  ::

----------


## fotis_k

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα δεν το εχω συνειδητοποιησει.




> τωρα το ειδα φωτη...τη να πω...αυτα τα ξαφνηκα ειναι οτι χειροτερο...πουλαχιστον δεν βασανιστηκαν...ή οχι για πολυ...
> το οτι τα υπολιπα πουλακια ειναι καλα ειναι παρα πολυ θετικο...



Αγγελε οπως καταλαβαινεις προς το παρον δεν θα μπορω να σου δωσω την μικρη σου.(την ειχα μαζι με τα αλλα)Αυτη την εβδομαδα θα παω κουτσουλιες απο ολα τα πουλια και ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο(που πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ειναι).Θα σας ενημερωσω για νεοτερα..

----------


## fotis_k

Ευη σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το αλμπουμ.Ειναι φοβερο...  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath

Φωτη ελπιζω τα υπολοιπα πουλακια σου να ειναι τελικα καλα κ ακομα κ αν εχουν κατι να γινουν καλα!Νομιζω οτι πολλά παιδια απο εδω εχουμε χασει ή κινδυνεψαμε να χασουμε καποιο απο τα ζωάκια μας κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι καταλαβαινουν την αγωνια σου κ συμμεριζονται τη στεναχωρια σου...
Κουραγιο...

----------


## fragos

κριμα Φωτη.  ::  πρεπει γρηγορα ομως να πας σε κτηνιατρο γιατι αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο(το απευχομαι)μπορει να φευγη ενα την ημερα.  :sad:  
ετσι την πατησα και εγω περσι και μου φευγαν ενα την ημερα(4 στο συνολο).

----------


## maria(lef)

Λυπάμαι πολύ Φώτη... δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με τα άλλα πουλάκια και να είναι όλα καλά. Περιμένουμε νέα...  :sad:

----------


## Sissy

Πω!πω!τωρα διαβασα τα δυσαρεστα νεα. Λυπαμαι πολυ για τα πουλακια που εχασες Φωτη, ευχομαι ολα  τ'αλλα πουλακια που εχεις να ειναι καλα.

----------


## Sissy

> ....
> *περνω το θαρρος επειδη το ανεφερες ... η δοση που σου προτεινε για το φαρμακο ο γιατρος να δωσεις προληπτικα μην εχει παρει καποιο μικροβιο και η θηλυκια ,ειναι η ιδια με περιπτωση ασθενειας ή μικροτερη σε ml ανα λιτρο νερου; δηλαδη στο 1 λιτρο νερου ειναι 10 ml ή λιγοτερο;


Απο μια συριγγα ινσουλινης (χωρις βελονα) μια μικροσταγονα κατευθειαν στο στομα του πουλιου, πρωι και βραδυ. Αυτες ηταν οι οδηγιες και για το καναρινι μου Δημητρη.

----------


## pigaki

:eek:  Φωτακο λυπαμαι παρα πολυ... μολις τωρα ειδα το θεμα  ::

----------


## fotis_k

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για το ενδιαφερον!

Πλεον δεν εχω παρα να θυμαμαι καλες στιγμες μαζι τους και να προσπαθω για τα υπολοιπα.

Πρωτα ο θεος Παρασκευη η Σαββατο θα ξερουμε και απο τι πασχουν τα πουλακια μου.

----------


## mpikis

Ελα ρε φωταρα τωρα..πωωω..κριμα φιλαρακο!Ευχομαι τα αλλα να ειναι καλα.....Απο υποθέσεις οσες θελεις..αλλα ο γιατρος θα σου πει καλυτερα!!

----------


## fotis_k

Κι εγω θα το ευχομουν αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι  ::  Δυσαρεστα νεα και σημερα.Γυρισα και παω να δω τι κανουν τα πουλια και βλεπω την θηλυκια που φιλοξενω για τον Αγγελο(περροτλετ) να τρωει το αλλο θηλυκο παρροτλετ.Ηταν νεκρο στον πατο και αυτη της ετρωγε το κεφαλι.Κανονικοτατα.Της ειχε ανοιξει μια τρυπα και ολα ειχαν βγει εξω.Εχω σοκαριστει και εχω φαει μεγαλη "ξενερα" απο το χομπυ μας.Πραγματικα ποτε δεν περιμενα πως θα δω κατι τετοιο.  :eek:  

Το απογευμα θα επικοινωνησουμε με τον κτηνιατρο μηπως μπορει να του τα παμε αυριο τα πουλια.

----------


## fragos

ρε Φωτη τι εχει γινει με τα πουλια σου?
πρεπει να του τα πας του κτηνιατρου σημερα γιατι δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα.  :sad:  
λυπαμε...  ::

----------


## vas

R.I.P.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω...εχω ακουσει ξανα για τετοιο περιστατικο Φωτη, αλλα εσενα σου ηρθαν ολα μαζεμενα βρε παιδι μου!!Τι ατυχια ειναι αυτη??Μακαρι να μπορεσεις να πας γρηγορα στο γιατρο τα υπολοιπα..κ να γινει κατι ετσι ωστε να μη συμβει κατι αλλο!Πολυ κριμα...  ::   ::

----------


## fotis_k

Μιλησα με τον κ Ακριβο και κλεισαμε ραντεβου για αυριο.Θα σας ενημερωσω για τυχον εξελιξεις.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ε δεν ειμαστε καλα...τι γινετε ρε φωτη..τι να επαθαν....ενω ειναι μαι χαρα τι βρωμοαρωστια ειναι αυτη...
κριμα για το παροτλακι...ελπιζω μονο να πολεμιετε η αρωστια και να ειναι αυτο το τελευτεο θυμα...

----------


## Antigoni87

Φώτη λυπάμαι πολύ....  :sad:   Και για τις απώλειες και για το σοκ με τα παρροτλετ. Μακάρι να μη συμβεί τίποτε άλλο κακό και να σου πει ο γιατρός ότι λύνεται ό, τι κι αν είναι. Περιμένουμε νέα...

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω, τελικά είναι σοβαρά τα πράγματα...

Πότε θα έχεις τα αποτελέσματα;

----------


## rania koko

φωτη τωρα ειδα το θεμα..πολυ κριμα.  :sad:  ειχεσ νεα απο τη νεκροψια???

----------


## fotis_k

> φωτη τωρα ειδα το θεμα..πολυ κριμα.  ειχεσ νεα απο τη νεκροψια???


Ανετρεξε στα προηγουμενα ποστ του θεματος.Εχω γραψει εκει τα αποτελεσματα της νεκροψιας.

----------


## demis

σε καταλαβαινω κι εγω απολυτα .. πριν μια εβδομαδα πεθανανε τα lovebirdακια  μου δεν ξερω απο τι.. σηκωθηκα το πρωι να τα δω και ταα βρηκα και τα 2 τεζα.. ηταν πολυ τραγικο το θεαμα

----------

